

Contrarian Investing - px
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/09/contrarian-investing.html

======
niccolop
It seems Fred is having something of an existential investment crisis! Would
it make sense to double down in existing positions? (seeing as they were
contrarian in the past...)

